# Hey Wheelio builder folks: Gravel bike reccy?



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

In the planning process of a drop-bar gravel/dirt-road "adventure bike" I suppose is what the cool kids are calling them...WRT wheel bits:

-disc brake
-thru axles ( frame is rear spaced 142x12 and front is 100x15)
-700C
-Me: 80KG and change

Looking on BHS the Bitex hubs win the economic classification by a mile compared to I-9 or Whites which I was thinking about. I know the Bitex get recommended quite a bit for roadie wheelios, how about for CX/gravel/"adventure-WTF-that-means"?

Was wanting 32h drilling I figure and 3X, but AFAIK BHS only has 28h front and 32h rear. Was thinking H+Son Archetypes...I gather Pacenti has hit a rough patch lately?


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

I recently built up some Bitex Centerlock hubs with the Pacenti SL25 rim. in 28/28 weight was 1580 with lasers and alloy nips. Solid wheelset. THe Pacenti SL25 disc rim has been pretty flawless. I don't know of anybody that has had any crack issue with this rim. Unfortunately it is going away. It will be replaced with the Forza. I have a Forza sample with the OSB and it looks exactly like the the SL 25 with a offset. Even the weight was the same. If these are for true gravel riding, I wouldn't use the Archetype since it is not tubeless ready.

Have a pic,,,


----------

